

Ask HN: Kickstarter alternative. - dre_lesa

<p><pre><code>    Am in Africa,have finished coding a web app for a problem I had in another business.Have exhausted friends and family sources for resources.Ready to launch(still has some work to be done),rave reviews from the few people who have seen it but am short of cash to launch and initial advertising.
     Is there an international kickstarter alternative or something like the old fundable.com but accesible to non US individuals where I can raise $500?.</code></pre>
======
meeech
can try these:

<http://www.pozible.com.au/>

<http://www.indiegogo.com/>

~~~
dre_lesa
thanks,going to look at these now.

